# New Arrival



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi guys this post is copied from the general section.

As some of you may know I have a love for the brand of Favre Leuba. So you can imagine my excitement when I saw this little beauty on the bay I just had to have it.

Who said quartz cant be beautiful?

Here is what the seller wrote " 1970 Vintage FAVRE-LEUBA 32768hz quartz fitted with the first 32768hz movement Girard Perregaux cal.352

Extemely rare.. the 3rd missing link in the 1970 quartz joint venture Girard Perregaux and of course Favre-Leuba.

The 350 Calibre family by Girard Perregaux is the first 32768hz quartz movement, presented in 1970 at the basel fair along the competeing electroquartz by CEH and Longines ultra-quartz.

Inhouse research and development by GP was possible with a joint venture funding from JLC and FL. Only these three companys used the GP movement in their watches. The quartz by GP and master quartz by JLC are very well known, however the watch by Favre Leuba is as rare as hens teeth due to the low quantites made.

Anyway enough rambling here she is, the last photo of the movement is the sellers as I cannot get the back open.

Oh and yes it is NOS!!























































So comments welcome maybe tell me something that I dont know about it?

Thanks.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Can't add a thing about it - but it's in excellent condition! :yes:

E N J O Y !


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Very nice looking watch,and in good condition,

and interesting to learn about its history to! :cheers:


----------



## AaronC (Jun 8, 2010)

Bluestifford said:


> Hi guys this post is copied from the general section.
> 
> As some of you may know I have a love for the brand of Favre Leuba. So you can imagine my excitement when I saw this little beauty on the bay I just had to have it.


Hi Blue. That's a nice looking watch!

So, what is it about Favre Leuba that you find so appealing?

Aaron


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks,

I think its because my father gave me a FL when I was a kid and after looking into them I found out that they were/are a very good quality swiss maker.

Thanks.


----------



## AaronC (Jun 8, 2010)

Bluestifford said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I think its because my father gave me a FL when I was a kid and after looking into them I found out that they were/are a very good quality swiss maker.
> 
> Thanks.


I'd never heard of them, but they certainly have a long and interesting history. In clicking around to learn more about FL, I came across this auction that only true FL fans might be interested in....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120599375439

Do you have a Bivouac? That's a really cool watch.

Aaron


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

The bivouac is a nice peice, they are quite hard to find bu they do pop up now and again on the bay with a price tag to reflect the quality and low quantites around.

That enamel sign is way over priced imo.


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

AaronC said:


> I'd never heard of them, but they certainly have a long and interesting history. In clicking around to learn more about FL, I came across this auction that only true FL fans might be interested in....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120599375439
> 
> Aaron


250 bucks? :shocking: :thumbsdown:

I have a mechanical Favre Leuba, one of the pieces I love much :man_in_love:


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> AaronC said:
> 
> 
> > I'd never heard of them, but they certainly have a long and interesting history. In clicking around to learn more about FL, I came across this auction that only true FL fans might be interested in....
> ...


Thats very nice, is it re-dial? not that it matters much as it looks good, also what does datic mean? never seen that before.


----------



## AaronC (Jun 8, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> AaronC said:
> 
> 
> > I'd never heard of them, but they certainly have a long and interesting history. In clicking around to learn more about FL, I came across this auction that only true FL fans might be interested in....
> ...


Nice looking watch! (and yes, I wouldn't pay $250 for that sign either, but you never know...)

Is that lume on each 5 minute marker? Usually the lume is just a dot or a small rectangle. I bet those look awesome in the dark. If you have a photo, please post it. :notworthy:

Aaron


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

AaronC said:


> Nice looking watch! (and yes, I wouldn't pay $250 for that sign either, but you never know...)
> 
> Is that lume on each 5 minute marker? Usually the lume is just a dot or a small rectangle. I bet those look awesome in the dark. If you have a photo, please post it. :notworthy:
> 
> Aaron


I'm sorry, I have no night photo.

Maybe I'll be able to take a shot in the weekend :lookaround:

I must tell you, however, that somebody thinks that dial has been repainted :black eye:


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Hehe hey that isn't a particularly bad thing and wasn't a derogatory comment aimed at you! Some redials if done professionally like yours look very good.

Wear in good health.


----------



## AaronC (Jun 8, 2010)

Bluestifford said:


> Hehe hey that isn't a particularly bad thing and wasn't a derogatory comment aimed at you! Some redials if done professionally like yours look very good.
> 
> Wear in good health.


I think the watch looks great, redail or not. And I bet it looks even better in the dark.

There are a bunch of people on the Seiko forums that avidly mod their watches. I usually have no idea what they're talking about when they add the doohicky to the whizbang on their sumo, but they certainly are enjoying it.

Aaron


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

AaronC said:


> Bluestifford said:
> 
> 
> > Hehe hey that isn't a particularly bad thing and wasn't a derogatory comment aimed at you! Some redials if done professionally like yours look very good.
> ...


Thank you all! 

My son has a new camera, I'm trying to ask him to take a picture in the night... with no success, till now!


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

AaronC said:


> Bluestifford said:
> 
> 
> > Hehe hey that isn't a particularly bad thing and wasn't a derogatory comment aimed at you! Some redials if done professionally like yours look very good.
> ...


Here's my best shot


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Bluestifford said:


> Who said quartz cant be beautiful?


I don't know... who says such a thing?? Your's certainly a beauty and it looks like it is in great shape!! Nice catch!


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Bluestifford said:
> 
> 
> > Who said quartz cant be beautiful?
> ...


Thanks for the kind comments, No one in particular its just what I hear alot of mechanical/automatic watch lovers say. :tongue_ss:


----------



## AaronC (Jun 8, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> Here's my best shot


Really nice. The hands even have a little bit of lume that I didn't notice before.

Please give your son my compliments on his photography skill. :notworthy:

Aaron


----------



## azimuth_pl (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm glad you like that watch.

here is the full review on my site with links to the GP and JLC versions:

http://www.crazywatches.pl/favre-leuba-32768hz-gp352-master-quartz-1972


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

azimuth_pl said:


> I'm glad you like that watch.
> 
> here is the full review on my site with links to the GP and JLC versions:
> 
> http://www.crazywatches.pl/favre-leuba-32768hz-gp352-master-quartz-1972


Lol so that is you?

Many thanks I absolutely love that watch.

I noticed in the website it say that the watch never needs oiling due to teflon bearings, is that the case with my FL?

And does that mean then that there is no need for a service too?

Thanks.


----------



## azimuth_pl (Aug 17, 2009)

yep, it's me :grin: I'm a LED freak so I'm pretty fresh on this forum.

all of these GP movements are identical so they don't need oiling but servicing won't do any harm.

cleaning in alcohol should be sufficient but without that last drop of oil in the teflon-type bearings.

btw. your watch is blooooody rare so keep it safe.


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Lol cool thanks again.

Yes I will keep it safe indeed, and when I get the cash I will send it in for a service, as when I wear it sometimes it stops working and I have to manually wind it forward to kick start it again.

Thanks.


----------



## azimuth_pl (Aug 17, 2009)

there is no winding involved so it's either battery contact, the hacking pin or the hacking plate... or a speck of dust that entered the gears.

once you feel fit you can just send it to me for an additional overhaul free of charge.


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

azimuth_pl said:


> there is no winding involved so it's either battery contact, the hacking pin or the hacking plate... or a speck of dust that entered the gears.
> 
> once you feel fit you can just send it to me for an additional overhaul free of charge.


Thanks your so kind.


----------

